# Wie kann ich einer .exe Datei ein eigenes/neues Icon zuordnen??



## Berner (16. April 2005)

Ok zur erklärung:
-die .exe datei wurde von mir in einem c++ compiler erstellt
-das icon sieht zu gewönlich aus
-wie kann ich das ändern??

Bitte antworten!!
Schonmal danke im vorraus!

Berner


----------



## HanFred (16. April 2005)

Berner am 16.04.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok zur erklärung:
> -die .exe datei wurde von mir in einem c++ compiler erstellt
> -das icon sieht zu gewönlich aus
> -wie kann ich das ändern??
> ...


ich weiss sehr wenig über sowas, aber mit Resource Hacker kann man symbole aus EXE-dateien rausholen, vielleicht kann man auch welche einfügen, wer weiss.
http://www.users.on.net/johnson/resourcehacker/
gruss aus Bern 

edit: scheint tatsächlich zu gehen:
_Modifying Resources: Resources can be modified by replacing the resource with a resource located in another file (*.ico, *.bmp, *.res etc) or by using the internal resource script compiler (for menus, dialogs etc). Dialog controls can also be visually moved and/or resized by clicking and dragging the respective dialog controls prior to recompiling with the internal compiler._


----------



## t10ottoo (17. April 2005)

Das geht doch aber auch sehr viel einfacher, oder?

Rechtsklickt auf die exe --> Eigenschaften --> Anderes Symbol...oder hab ich da jetzt die Frage völlig missverstanden?

Guter Iconeditor --> http://www.soft-ware.net/system/desktop/icons/editoren/p04199.asp


----------



## Marscel (1. Mai 2005)

t10ottoo am 17.04.2005 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsklickt auf die exe --> Eigenschaften --> Anderes Symbol...oder hab ich da jetzt die Frage völlig missverstanden?



Das geht nur bei Links, also Verknüpfungen.

Möglich ist es, das Icon aus der exe herauszuholen, am schnellsten durch ein Desktopfoto und das Herausschneiden von diesem.
Wenn man die exe Datei dort editiert, wo die Logowerte sitzen, dann kann man das Logo auch nachträglich ändern


----------



## morgana (1. Mai 2005)

Gibts zu deinem Compiler auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung? Viele (z.B. Visual Studio) bieten die Möglichkeit selber Icons zu malen und einzubinden.


----------



## ringlife (11. Mai 2005)

morgana am 01.05.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts zu deinem Compiler auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung? Viele (z.B. Visual Studio) bieten die Möglichkeit selber Icons zu malen und einzubinden.



Das ist wirklich am Einfachsten. Mal dir dein Logo und häng es dran. Klappt einwandfrei! Mußt einfach mal in die Dokus von Visual Studio schauen. Sollte bei anderen Programmen ähnlich funktionieren!


----------

